# Build it solar



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Gary your website is down fyi

V/R Ky-Jeeper


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Working now........


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Ky-Jeeper said:


> Gary your website is down fyi
> 
> V/R Ky-Jeeper


Thanks -- there was some confusion caused by my domain name renewal coming up and billing it to an out of date credit card. 

I'm not at all impressed with the way GoDaddy hosting handled this and will be moving my domain name registration elsewhere.

Gary


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

SolarGary said:


> Thanks -- there was some confusion caused by my domain name renewal coming up and billing it to an out of date credit card.
> 
> I'm not at all impressed with the way GoDaddy hosting handled this and will be moving my domain name registration elsewhere.
> 
> Gary


Gary owe you money. I reference that site several times a week.


----------

